# Naked Haunt?



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

What does everyone think about a naked haunt. Shocktoberfest is having a event called the Naked And Scared Challege. So basically what this means is you can go through the haunt completely naked. I think it's a little inappropriate especially with actors in the haunt. That's just my opinion.

Let me know what everyone else thinks of it.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Back when I was a sailor we just called it friday


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't see what being naked in a haunted house would have anything at all to do with going into a haunted house. Sounds pretty stupid to me. A law suit just waiting to happen.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

> Naked and Scared Challenge
> 
> Think you're brave? Experience The Unknown haunted house with ZERO protection! We dare you to take the Naked and Scared Challenge only at Shocktoberfest!
> 
> ...


http://www.shocktoberfest.com/attractions/#naked

I'm sure there's inappropriate touching and the waiver is to protect them from lawsuits.

It sounds like the actors get a free "show" all night long.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Walk through a haunt naked? Oh hell, no!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Haha, If I tried that, I would be the one scaring THEM out


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

If you look at the weight most Americans today, it may be the actors that get the scare.:jol:


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Inappropriate touching? I insist on it.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Ha! Sounds like a hoot to me.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Brings a whole new aspect to goose bumps


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

So now it's come to this.....naked haunting. Would this be called a "Private Showing"? I mean where is the fun in that, unless people get scared from walking around with no clothes on. We spend all this time dressing up to scare people, now all you have to do is to take your clothes off to get the same effect!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Back when I was a sailor we just called it friday


LOL!!!  

(I will neither agree/ disagree with this. :ninja


----------



## WickedBanshee (Sep 9, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> Back when I was a sailor we just called it friday


 LMAO!

I knew a Scareactor that worked Knott's HH...It wasn't for the puplic, but OMG the things they'd do after the park closed! 

...just a heads up...don't EVER touch any of the props in ANY maze!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Um, no, No, NO. This would be the perfect opportunity for people with less than stellar morals to cause all sorts of trouble.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Back when I was a sailor we just called it friday


LMAO!!! Thanks, I needed that belly laugh!~!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Can you just imagine that? There is probably a room with a bunch of tiny guillotines along a wall and a drunk guy saying "Wonder what they use those for?" I think I'll pass.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Shrinkage is not flattering. Just saying.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Walk through a haunt naked? Oh hell, no!


Lol, ditto!



MrGrimm said:


> Haha, If I tried that, I would be the one scaring THEM out


That's what I like to hear, confidence!



jaege said:


> If you look at the weight most Americans today, it may be the actors that get the scare.:jol:


I'll bet the scareactors weren't thinking of that.



autumnghost said:


> Um, no, No, NO. This would be the perfect opportunity for people with less than stellar morals to cause all sorts of trouble.


You've got that right. I wonder how quickly this will get out of control.



Wildcat said:


> Back when I was a sailor we just called it friday


Ha, ha, haaa!

I guess people will try anything to get people to come to their haunt for something different. But I wonder just how many people are really interested in going naked through a haunt in order for it to be profitable, especially if you are timing or segregating the adults and under 18 crowd. That's gonna be tough, and cold too depending on the weather! :googly: Nah, I'll keep my fuzzy sweaters and warm jackets!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

When I read the title to this one I thought "maybe something went deadly wrong at a nudist colony and that is the beginning of the back story" and I thought it was an interesting twist to a haunt theme. It is waaaay too cold to do anything like this in Vermont on Halloween, I don't care how high they have the heat turned up.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think its stupid idea but if they were going to have naked hot chicks and chipendales as actors I'm sure it would boost the sales but still a stupid idea lol


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

interesting twist on the haunt experience
naked and scared

DOH! "Random, there's this thing called search"


----------

